# Help with Nostalgic Speaker Project



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

I am refurbishing and re-purposing a Hallicrafters R-46B ham radio speaker I inherited from my father into a garage speaker. The unit is an open back metal enclosure with a 10" paper speaker (deteriorated).

My question is what type of 10" speaker to install? My online research yielded these types: woofer, mid-range/bass, or guitar speakers. Most of these have freq ranges of ~60 to 5k Hz. I rejected any subwoofer speakers for obvious reasons.

Not attempting any audiophile here, just a decent "working in the garage" reproduction of FM radio music or Gamecock football. Cost target $80 or less.
I will try and add some pics once I figure out how to shrink the file size to under 200k.

Thanks in advance.
XEagleDriver

Pics:
Front
Speaker
Back


----------



## Paulcet (Jun 18, 2013)

I think this will be a great little project! Looks like you will need to find something with an even number of mounting holes, as it seems from the pictures I found in a google search. Then worst case you would need to slot two of them. As for what type? Others will have more experience to draw from. But if you want to use it as a full-range, why not go for it with an 8" and fashion some adapter flange to mount it to your 10" bolt spacing?


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Good suggestion! I would like to get as close to full range as is reasonable within cost/space/design constraints. That might open up round in-ceiling 8" speakers as an option.

Thanks,
XEagleDriver


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

If you can take some physical dimensions of the cabinet to gauge the internal volume and port dimensions, we can model any driver you'd like to see how it would perform.


----------

